# KATHY II in Key West



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Since the Atlantic hadn't been that productive, not just for us but the locals also, we headed into the Gulf. Sigsbee Marina launch:





































Morning overcast, 72 degrees.










Anchored on a reef about 10 miles into the GoM, 37', water 69 degrees. Started pulling in Spanish Grunts, Mangrove Snapper, Lane Snapper, and others.










Terry pulled up this Jew Fish (for you politically correct people - Goliath Grouper). Since it is unlawful to harvest and even land, quickly released and on its way.





































Ed pulls in another




























Skip hooks onto a Gag























































After catching the Jew Fish, Gag, 15 Lane, 15 Grunts, 8 Mangrove, and 8 Blue Fish, we kept a mess for a fish fry.










Para-Surfers playing on the way in




























Terry at work on his Secret Beer Batter with kitchen help




























The end product - Yellow Tail/Grunt/Porgy fish, beans, and ochra!










Thursday post coming up :reallycrying - come on, really not that bad!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go boys!!!

Keep 'em coming...

Jim


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Ha nice gag Skip. Looks like a good time! Beautiful place too. I really like the pics.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like a good trip . I see you had some sunny days. Looking forward to your next post. Just one question !!! Did anyone catch the Keys disease? If so, the only cure known to man is to return atlease once a year.... Gene


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (3/15/2010)* Looks like a good trip . I see you had some sunny days. Looking forward to your next post. Just one question !!! Did anyone catch the Keys disease? If so, the only cure known to man is to return atlease once a year.... Gene


Gene, as you know I caught it in 1969 and haven't missed a year since then. Aug 4th is departure day are you going this year?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job guy's!!!! 

Is that a military Marina/trailer?

Looks like a "Goat Locker" trip!!! :clap


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *sealark (3/15/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *PURPLE HAZE (3/15/2010)* Looks like a good trip . I see you had some sunny days. Looking forward to your next post. Just one question !!! Did anyone catch the Keys disease? If so, the only cure known to man is to return atlease once a year.... Gene
> ...


 Ron, You know we never miss it. We have the house the end of May until the middle of June. This year it will be Cliff,Rob,Tim, and myself. What trouble can the four of us get into?


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, from these pictures it is evident that we could have used a competent chaperon to oversee and guide us while in Key West. Ron, we could have used you..........We did make our mark there..............life is good!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ed did you ever get to the Lukenbach out in the Gulf?


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope, we didn't make it out there.........probably should have. We only fished the gulf side once and fished a number that Terry had. We had a blast that day though, and caught a lot of fish, but nothing large enough to brag about except the Jew Fish. The Jew Fish had a bare spot on his stomach that was odd. Have no idea what caused it........


----------

